# Is what we put on soil that -linear- in application



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

How one often talks about stripes of green vs. not when using the spreader and such

I've been thinking about this
Let's say one plot of dirt.
take one half and keep layers of mulch, shredded leaves , etc on it yearly. the other half remains bare
Are we saying OM may cross that other half but minimally at best and over the years, the soil profile will literally be mainly OM rich in the half where it's directly applied ?

And how about when one puts down fertilizer in dirt. -organic- fertz - chick poo, bonemeal, potash, etc
Same principle. Half vs. Half. Between rain, and irrigation-, won't runoff bleed over to areas that have not been applied.

Just thinking about this


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You're talking about runoff, which would be a concern when there are downpours after applications. Leaching is a concern in sandy soils, not so much in soils with higher CEC. This article talks about how.nitrogen is highly mobile, potassium and phosphorus not so much, generally staying put where they are applied:
https://www.noble.org/news/publications/ag-news-and-views/2001/may/mind-your-ps-and-ks/

I dare say a bare patch will not stay that way. Weeds will come in. Roots (of weeds or grass or whatever is growing) will generate organic matter in the root cycle. There is a lot of life in the soil (insects, worms, bacteria, fungi, etc.) and that contributes to organic matter. Additions of stuff on top will add to organic matter but organic matter is not absent from areas where it's not added. There is plant and animal growth and decay going on there too. The more growth there is, the more organic matter in the soil.


----------

